# Friend's mother died



## GunBunny

This Korean girl that I like, she's 18 and last August 29th her mother died in an accident. She was going to buy sushi at a store and a truck drove into the store injuring many and killed her mom...  She has taken over cooking and everything for her family and still everyday she is sad about that day. I want to say something to her in Korean but I don't know what to say any ideas? Please put it in romanized form or whatever because I can't read Korean letters I'm English Canadian. Thank you.


----------



## hogeun78

GunBunny said:


> This Korean girl that I like, she's 18 and last August 29th her mother died in an accident. She was going to buy sushi at a store and a truck drove into the store injuring many and killed her mom...  She has taken over cooking and everything for her family and still everyday she is sad about that day. I want to say something to her in Korean but I don't know what to say any ideas? Please put it in romanized form or whatever because I can't read Korean letters I'm English Canadian. Thank you.


 
A short word may be more meaningful than a long sentence in this kind of situation. 

I would say "힘내요" (him-ne-yo) to her. 

This word usually used for grieving people.

I can't think of any similar words in English. 
Probably, "keep up" + "break a leg" + "cheer up" + "get over it"


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

hogeun78 said:


> A short word may be more meaningful than a long sentence in this kind of situation.
> 
> I would say "힘내요" (him-ne-yo) to her.
> 
> This word usually used for grieving people.
> 
> I can't think of any similar words in English.
> Probably, "keep up" + "break a leg" + "cheer up" + "get over it"


 
SNSD's new song is called 힘내! which means exactly that! 
Usually uttered with you patting your friend's shoulders.


----------

